
Kubuntu Linux 19.10 for a digital painting workstation - jrepinc
https://www.davidrevoy.com/article761/kubuntu-linux-19-10-for-a-digital-painting-workstation-reasons-and-install-guide
======
vlovich123
> This is something apparently Developers enjoys more than anything because it
> will never change despite my efforts reporting it

I've personally believe that the biggest change operating systems should have
is to prompt you for the kind of workflow you want to do and give you sane
defaults for that (software developer, graphic artist, video editor, etc etc).
These workflows could even be sourced from the community & customized at an
individual level so that you could point it at someone's published workflow or
fork it for your own purposes & have everything set up for you regardless of
which machine you move to. This would go beyond settings to setting up your
environment & installing programs where you like it (e.g. installing homebrew
+ relevant packages, etc). You could even have it per user for those that have
multiple different workflows.

~~~
londons_explore
You're totally free to share all your dotfiles on github and encourage others
to use them...

~~~
jackinloadup
Seems like a possible future use-case for systemd's homed. Maybe there will be
a utility in the future to help setup configuration. 1 internet point for the
person whom implements it first.

~~~
Fnoord
Or Nix (via Home Manager [1])

[1]
[https://nixos.wiki/wiki/Home_Manager](https://nixos.wiki/wiki/Home_Manager)

------
rvz
The Ubuntu-like distros are getting ever-so close to being a great candidate
for a standard Linux desktop for general users. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are close
to this and probably are great for a specialised user such as the author.
Unfortunately, one thing that's still a problem in many Linux distros are the
inconsistent support for system-wide shortcuts and the still in progress
transitioning from X11 to Wayland. i.e apps complaining about Wayland support
on X11 DE and vice versa.

I have confidence that distros from the Ubuntu family are at least getting
there in making the Linux experience more pleasant, but it isn't as consistent
and integrated as macOS whenever I use system-wide shortcuts recognised in the
OS and all apps and Time Machine being able to backup instantly to another
Mac. If I told someone to do the same from Ubuntu to another distro, you're
just 20-30 Duckduckgo searches away to type the solution in the terminal.

Thanks, but I'm perfectly fine with macOS on my Macbook for now.

~~~
shrimp_emoji
Ubuntu is a server OS.

It only has a limited set of old software. To get new software, you have to
mess with weird (possible expired) PPAs sourced from StackOverflow posts.
Eventually, you have to reinstall the OS to get new software packages or DE
features.

This is fine for servers which need super-stable, tested packages.

But does that sound like a typical end-user OS, like Windows? No. That's why a
better candidate are nerfed rolling releases like Manjaro. c: New stuff all
the time, indefinitely. Nerfed rolling, so less bleeding edge breakage risk.
No reinstalls. No PPAs; the AUR has everything. Great forum to boot. Also Arch
Wiki compatible.

~~~
jcastro
> To get new software, you have to mess with weird (possible expired) PPAs
> sourced from StackOverflow posts.

Somehow I magically am typing this on an LTS system with the latest usptream
versions of Firefox, slack, discord, blender, vscode, libreoffice, OBS,
spotify, golang, and node, all without PPAs or stackoverflow.

I get it you use Arch, but you should perhaps educate yourself on how other
distros work before throwing shade?

~~~
viraptor
Between snap, flatpak, and appimage, a lot of those issues really go away.
Regardless of distribution or version.

------
dubeux
I think Seth Kenlon has made a huge job on slackermedia - "documentation
providing the information a user needs to create a full multimedia studio
running on Slackware Linux". Way broader and deeper, in my opinion.

[http://slackermedia.info/about/](http://slackermedia.info/about/)

------
dfc
I have always wanted to get a entry level graphics tablet for Linux but
whenever I have looked for well supported Linux hardware it was always
confusing. Does anyone have a good recommendation for entry level graphics
tablet? I mainly want to do basic sketching and diagrams for furniture
designs.

~~~
LeoTinnitus
I've read up recently that Wacom typically have Linux drivers available. I
currently have a huion 1060 and it's been a nightmare to even try to get
working and any distro. Oddly enough my first try was with Kubuntu which was
why I thought this was a weird article. Kubuntu is one of my favorite distros
but KDE is just so buggy especially with nvidia cards (which isn't kde's fault
more or less).

~~~
corybrown
I use a Wacom Intous tablet that was sub $100 that works just fine on Linux (I
use it with Krita)

~~~
LeoTinnitus
Yeah I've read Wacom at least provides support for Linux so that's one option
for them. I never bothered to look into it and bought a Huion tablet cause it
was cheaper and offered more.

I basically am unable to use it for Linux period. i've tried literally every
option and it just doesn't work.

------
viraptor
It's really good to have some of that feedback / solutions documented. It'd
never think of the window tint affecting the experience for example, but I
don't do any art work - it makes sense in retrospect.

Hopefully if more people like/adopt this, it will get prepackaged as a common
system flavour / package.

------
tambourine_man
Krita seems to be coming along nicely and I'm very happy it exists.

But it's no Photoshop.

I'm more positively surprised every time I check it out. As opposed to Gimp,
which always feels like a poor man's Photoshop, Krita seems sensible and
tasteful.

But it's no Photoshop.

Until/if Adobe releases its suite for some blessed distro, I can't use Linux
on my day to day machine. I believe there are a lot more people in my
situation than Adobe seems to think.

We are pros and love to tinker with our tools. Linux is, to a fault even, the
tinkerer's OS par excellence.

~~~
pippy
Krita is not an image manipulation tool, it's a digital painting application
aimed at artists. Comparing the two is like saying that oranges are inferior
because they're not a truck.

GIMP on the other hand is an apt comparison. Linux users are best to use
photoshop under wine.

~~~
tambourine_man
> Krita is not an image manipulation tool, it's a digital painting application
> aimed at artists

There’s a big intersection between the two groups

------
arvinsim
Out of curiosity, does anyone know the hardware specs of the machine he is
using.

------
LeoNatan25
> No graphical user interface for color management of your monitors, printers,
> etc... I'll write a workaround in the second part about it.

> Thumbnails and image viewer are not color managed (eg. don't expect
> displaying correctly a PNG using a linear profile).

In 2020. Stay classy, Linux.

